# Poll: What is your favourite soap shape?



## Techie Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

You can vote for more than one
There are no right or wrong answers, nobody can tell you not to like circles!


----------



## artemis (Apr 10, 2018)

My favorite is just plain bars cut from a loaf.


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 10, 2018)

Where's "Other, please describe"?


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Where's "Other, please describe"?


I just tried to add that option but I couldn't, maybe it is at the maximum number of choices...
It won't let me change them either, sorry.
Maybe you could vote "no shape" or "objects" instead?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 10, 2018)

I like bars made in my individual "handmade" molds.


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2018)

Once the poll is up, it can't be revised.

Creating polls and surveys isn't as easy as one might imagine.  I used to have to do it for my job and even with other's input or assistance, we almost always found something that could have been improved after they were published.

Okay, favorite implies less than all possible choices, but it looks like I can actually vote for all of them.  I didn't, but I voted for more than three and less than eight.

What does 'character' mean in this context?  All my soaps have 'character' don't you know1?!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 10, 2018)

Where's the actual poll? I thought this thread was it.


----------



## artemis (Apr 10, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Where's the actual poll? I thought this thread was it.


Ah.... There's an actual poll... If you're on the app, you can't see the poll. You have to go directly to the website to see it.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 10, 2018)

LOL well that explains a lot [emoji16]. Thanks Artemis!


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Where's the actual poll? I thought this thread was it.


Scroll up to the top of the page.  It is above the OP's first message.



artemis said:


> Ah.... There's an actual poll... If you're on the app, you can't see the poll. You have to go directly to the website to see it.



Oh, I didn't see your post or the one right after.  I am so slow today!


----------



## Techie Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

earlene said:


> Once the poll is up, it can't be revised.
> .....
> Okay, favorite implies less than all possible choices, but it looks like I can actually vote for all of them.  I didn't, but I voted for more than three and less than eight.
> 
> What does 'character' mean in this context?  All my soaps have 'character' don't you know1?!


I voted for several aswel, no restrictions
I meant character as in a character from movies or tv or something, like scooby doo or casper the ghost.
Something like seashells or mini coke cans might come under objects / novelty


----------



## lsg (Apr 11, 2018)

I too, favor rectangle bars cut from a loaf.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 11, 2018)

My absolute favorite is a domed oval or even a 3D oval like dove. 
For the poll, I chose oval and rectangle. 
I like a bar that is easy to hold and manipulate in the hand. I have a adorable bug mold but washing with a dragonfly is difficult lol.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 11, 2018)

I picked rectangle, because that's the shape I make and sell, but honestly I don't care what shape soap I use, because I use a body pouf and the shape of the bar doesn't matter, any shape is fine to rub on the pouf and use.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 11, 2018)

I didn’t think I was particularly fussy but...

I find a square shape is difficult for me to use. I think I have pretty large hands but I just can’t grasp a square. Then, once it starts to dissolve, it’s too small! 

Rounds seem nice but when you drop them they invariably roll right out of the shower or off the basin into a far off corner leaving a little trail of soap. Very annoying!



SaltedFig said:


> Where's "Other, please describe"?



Ok, ok. I’m hooked. What is your preference?


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 12, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Ok, ok. I’m hooked. What is your preference?



3 dimensional ergonomic (all curves)

Edges rounded in 3 dimensions, domed top, arched base, slight curve along the long side for grip.

*edited for brevity


----------



## DianaMoon (Apr 12, 2018)

My favorite shape is the last one I've seen!

I mean it - every time I see a new beautiful soap, I say, "that's my favorite."

I never would have thought to like big soap cubes, but I saw a pic (on this forum) and I thought it was gorgeous. Maybe not that utilitarian - I have somewhat small hands - but absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Viore (Apr 20, 2018)

When I'm making a loaf of soap in a rectangular mold, I usually have some leftover soap that I pour into a silicone muffin mold. These "pucks" are my favorite shape, as they fit my hand nicely and I feel I can get a grip on them better than other shapes.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 20, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> 3 dimensional ergonomic (all curves)
> 
> Edges rounded in 3 dimensions, domed top, arched base, slight curve along the long side for grip.
> 
> *edited for brevity



That sounds like a dove bar


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 20, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> That sounds like a dove bar



No, the dove bar is flat along the sides and has sharp edges instead of curves where the plane changes and isn't scalloped in at the sides for grip.

The dettol bar is maybe closer, it has some of the features I like, but is missing the domed top and the side scallops are too deep for my liking.

But yes, in the sense that it is also an ergonomic design.


----------



## DianaPopova (Apr 29, 2018)

Voted for rectangle, as I love simple and laconic forms


----------



## Primrose (Apr 29, 2018)

I love round soap the best, but I am aware that I am the minority there!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 29, 2018)

I also like rectangle and oval shapes. They just fit better in my hand and are less likely to slip out and jump around the shower. I made several one lb test batches a few months ago and cut them in various shapes and sizes for fun. The ones I liked the least were cubed. Maybe my smallish hands were the problem or I cut the cubes too big, but I had the hardest time holding on to them to lather up my pouf and washcloth. I also dislike squares for the same reason. I don't mind circles but they aren't my favorite.


----------



## zanzalawi (Apr 30, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> 3 dimensional ergonomic (all curves)
> Edges rounded in 3 dimensions, domed top, arched base, slight curve along the long side for grip.
> *edited for brevity



yes THIS
i need to find the perfect mold for this
the soap that just fits your hand perfectly, feels SO GOOD
unfortunately i havent found any molds even close yet /cries


----------

